# PS 7... Palette irgendwie verstellt...?



## dune911 (16. August 2002)

Hallo - großes Problem!!
Irgendwie ist meine Palette bei Photoshop 7
verstellt. Wenn ich Bilder lade oder Bilder
erstellen will, benutzt er irgendeine Palette
mit den schlimmsten Farben die man sich nur
denken kann (und stellt die Farben aller
Bilder, die geöffnet werden natürlich auch
großzügig auf die Horrorpalette um...)! Hilfe!


----------



## dune911 (16. August 2002)

nach neuinstallation hab ich noch immer dasselbe problem...


----------



## Kurini (16. August 2002)

Schonmal versucht in den einstellungen die farb palette zu ändern ?


----------



## Nino (16. August 2002)

Klick beim Farbfeld auf den kleinen Pfeil rechts oben und wähle "Farbfelder zurücksetzen". Das könnte vielleicht helfen.


----------



## dune911 (16. August 2002)

da kann ich zwar verschiedenes einstellen,
aber irgendwie funktioniert das trotzdem nicht...
ich kann die palette resetten, aber dann lädt er genau wieder die falschen bilder


----------



## The Scope (16. August 2002)

Das problemm hatte ein Kumpel von mir auch. Die fehler lagen an den Farbeinstellungen des Computers. Also er hatte schon noch True Color, aber alle seine Grafik-Programme zeigten nur die behindertesten Farben an! Einzigste Lösung: Format C: und alles neu,.. naja, vielleicht kriegst dus bei dir anders hin


----------



## Nino (16. August 2002)

Poste mal die Psd-File


----------



## dune911 (16. August 2002)

@Nino: Wie meinst du das?
Ich hab ja keine konkrete Grafik sondern das Problem tritt bei mir
auf egal welches Bild ich lade oder neu erstellen will... *argh*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. August 2002)

Starte Photoshop mal und nachdem die die Verknüpfung im Startmenü 
( oder wo immer Du die hast ) geklickt hast, drückst Du die Tastenkombination [STRG] + [ALT] [SHIFT] und häklst diese Kombi gedrückt bis PS geladen ist und dem Hinweis ( Frage ) einblendet ob die Photoshopeinstellungen gelöschrt werden sollen !

Ja sagen, dadurch wird PS auf Defaultwerte gesetzt!

Sollte das nicht helfen, dann ...? Einfach posten, schauen mir mal!


----------



## Nino (18. August 2002)

@dune911

Mach einfach ein Bild auf, speichere es als "psd" und poste es mal wenn du kannst.
Vielleicht wird ja die Farbpalette mitgespeichert.
Ein Versuch ist es Wert


----------



## X-trOn (18. August 2002)

Hatte das Problem auch mal bei mir hats geholfen unter Bild die einstellung wieder auf normal zurückzustellen


----------



## drash (18. August 2002)

ein kollege von mir hatte das auch mal, lag irgendwie dran dass das bild nur 256 farbstufen hatte, aber das nur irgendwie dann, wenn er photoshop startete. er hat dann, als er photoshop offen hatte die bildeinstellungen bei windows raufgetan und seitdem gehts. ist zwar komisch aber könnte auch bei dir das gleiche sein


----------



## dune911 (24. August 2002)

danke für die antworten! sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte,
ich war ne weile sozusagen 'verhindert'... 

hab alles ausprobiert, aber bisher hat nichts funktioniert...
ich hab ein demo-psd gemacht und auf folgenden server hochgeladen:
http://www.angrenost.de/data/demo-farbpalette.psd

schauts euch mal an uns sagt mir bitte, wie ich endlich wieder
ne stinknormale farbpalette in meinen photoshop reinbekomme!


----------



## Mythos007 (24. August 2002)

Ehemm - irgendwie verstehe ich wirklich kein Wort - was hat
denn diese Datei nun mit den Farbeinstellungen zu tun ?

Naja - ich habe hier nun mal von meinem Photoshop aus Deine
Datei als .jpg abgespeichert - kontrollier nun mal bitte ob
die Farben richtig dargestellt werden - wenn ja - liegts
einfach an Deinen Einstellungen ...

N.S.: 99% aller Computerfehler sitzen vor dem Bildschirm


----------



## dune911 (25. August 2002)

ich hab zum erstellen folgende farben verwendet:
"demo psd" = grün
"feat. geile palette" = rosa
wenn ich jetzt "save for web" mache, bekomme ich
dieselben farben, wie du in dem bild oben hast... *wundert sich*

ist mir schon klar, dass es an den farbeinstellungen liegt,
aber wo um alles in der welt soll ich sie denn noch ändern?
ich hab sämtliche sachen, die mir hier vorgeschlagen worden
sind, probiert, und nichts hat bisher geholfen. ich hatte sogar
den ps7 komplett deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert und
an den farbeinstellungen war nichts zu rütteln... ich kann
ein- und umstellen was ich will - irgendwie ist nix zu machen?!

wenn ich mit "strg+alt+shift" neustarte und die settings-file
löschen lasse kommt bei mir folgendes fenster: (das blau sehe
ich übrigens erst, wenn ich es "save for web" speichere, vorher
ist der blaue balken grün...)


----------



## Mythos007 (25. August 2002)

poste nun noch einmal bitte den Hexcode Deiner für die 
beiden Schriften eingestellten Farben ... z.B.
Grün => # 12FF00 ...


----------



## Mythos007 (25. August 2002)

ich habe nämliche keine Probleme dabei wenn ich die
Farben einstelle dann bleiben die bei deiner Datei
auch nach Für web speichern unter gleich ...

(Die andere Schrift kommt zustande, da ich Deine
Schriftarten nicht bei mir installiert habe )


----------



## dune911 (25. August 2002)

hier die hexcodes:
grün: 0F1FE8
rosa: B5970C


----------



## Mythos007 (25. August 2002)

Ahhh - Du hast ganz einfach die falschen Farben
eingestellt ... dein "Grün" ist in Wirklichkeit
ein Blau und Dein "Rosa" ist in Wirklichkeit ein
Okagelb ... also stell einfach die Farben auf 
ein Rosa und ein Grün um und damit hat sich
die Sache *tz tz tz*

Zitat: 99,9% der Fehler sitzen wohl vor dem
Bildschirm ...


----------



## dune911 (25. August 2002)

wo stell ich die denn um?
ich kann doch nich 16,7 mio. farben von hand umstellen?! *argh*


----------



## Mythos007 (25. August 2002)

Argg - willst Du mich nicht verstehen ?

Deine Schriftfarbe ist schlicht und ergreifend
falsch ausgewählt - stell Deine Schriftfarbe um.

Die Farbeinstellungen von Photoshop selbst sind
nicht falsch auch nichts anderes - nur Deine
Schriftfarbe ... also los jetzt !


----------



## dune911 (25. August 2002)

nein! es ist die palette! meine komplette palette ist verstellt!
ich bekomm die farben doch schon so falsch angezeigt... und wenn
ich bilder ins photoshop lade sind sie auch gleich verstellt...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2002)

Mir scheint, Du solltesat mal Deine Farbeinstellungen von Windows übelprüfen :

Rechtklick auf dem Desktop - Registerkarte Einstellungen

dort sollte schon 32 bit eingestellt sein.

Sonst kommt es zu massiven Farbverfälschungen (geprüft)...

Ansonsten weiß ich auch bald keoinen Ausweg mehr ausser:

Format C:


----------



## dune911 (25. August 2002)

farbeinstellungen:
MF-8515G,8615G mit NVIDIA GeForce 4 Ti 4200
True Color (32 Bit)
Auflösung: 1024*768 Pixel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2002)

übelk, übel, was kann es bloss sein... bin langsam mit dem Latei zu Ende


----------



## Mythos007 (25. August 2002)

Lade Dir mal bitte das Adobe Photoshop 7.0.1 Update
herunter - vielleicht hilft dieses ... Bis dann M.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2002)

Um zu klären, ob Du der Fehler vorm Computer sitzt, führe bitte folgende Schritte aus:

· Erstelle ein neues Dokument (400 / 400 )
· Schreibe dort einen Text in der Farbe mit dem Hexwert: 09F22F
· und einen Text mit dem Hexwert: F6B3BB


Anleitung:

· Textwerkzeug wählen
· In der Wewrkzeugoptionleiste/Text Farbe wechseln - klicken wie im
  Bild gezeigt
· Im aufklappenden Dialog Farbwert (hexadezimal), wie gezeigt eingeben
· Text eingeben ( bitte eine Standardschrift wie z.B. Arial )


Das Bild speichere dann bitte und poste es hier.

N.S.: Ich gehe nicht von einem Benutzerfehler aus, da der Text in zwei verschiedenen Farben dargestellt wird in deinem Bild, daher schätze ich ein das Du das WSerkzeug bedienen kannst, aber wer weiß es genau?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2002)

Ergebnisvergleich!!!

N.S.: Update könnte 'ne Lösung sein...


----------



## dune911 (25. August 2002)

danke nochmal! ich werde das alles morgen ausprobieren!
erst lad ich das update runter und dann mach ich das bild...
ich hab heute leider keine zeit mehr, ihr hört morgen von mir!


----------



## dune911 (3. September 2002)

HALLO nochmal, und tausendmal sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworten konnte!!

Folgendes Bild wird euch mein Problem vielleicht deutlicher machen:

<img src="http://www.angrenost.de/data/schaumal.gif">

Wenn ich das Bild (wie weiter oben gewünscht und beschrieben) erstelle,
dann sehe ich es in Photoshop selbst mit anderen Farben als wenn das
Bild danach via "Save for Web..." als GIF abspeichern will... ?! Komisch! 

PS: Das Update hab ich mir noch nicht runtergeladen.
Vielleicht kann mir jetzt jemand nähere Auskunft geben...


----------



## Glumpky (3. September 2002)

Hi,

meine Farbpalette hatte sich auch schoneinmal komplett verstellt (alles Lila). Bei mir war ganz einfach der adobe gamma loader nicht aktiviert.

versuchs mal



Glumpky


----------



## dune911 (3. September 2002)

also ich hab den gammaloader automatisch im autostart seit installation.
wenn ich nochmal starte passiert garnix... hilft auch nich


----------



## Glumpky (4. September 2002)

Es kann auch sein dass du den gamma loader noch konfigurieren musst
Falls du es nicht schon getan hast.

starte mal die adobe gamma.cpl

ansonsten weis ich auch nichts mehr




Glumpky


----------



## csjudge (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Glumpky _
> *Es kann auch sein dass du den gamma loader noch konfigurieren musst
> Falls du es nicht schon getan hast.
> 
> ...


Hatte genau das selbe Problem. Jetzt funktionierts, danke....=)


----------



## BSE Royal (12. Dezember 2003)

Was hast du denn für RGB und CMYK Profile in deinen farbeinstellungen angegeben? Welchen Rendering Intent (Priorität)?

Du findest die Einstellungen über Bearbeiten:Farbeinstellungen.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## en2k (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

bevor Du noch völlig verzweifelst:

Es könnte sein, dass dein Photoshop im A*whoops* ist. Also nicht das Programm auf der Platte, sondern schon die Quelle - sprich CD. Das hatt' ich mal, allerdings wirkte es sich bei mir immer nur dann aus, wenn man ein paar Filter angewandt hat. Da kamen richtig schöne Farben raus (z.B. Gaussscher Weichzeichner machte alles neongrün oder lila usw)

Probier vielleicht mal, es auf einem anderen Rechner zu installieren (sofern es natürlich erlaubt ist :-/ )

Ciao, Nino


----------

